
Economics Forum - rms
http://economics.slinkset.com/
======
lunchbox
If you're looking for an economics forum, check out Freakonomics. The
discussion there is pretty intelligent.
<http://freakonomics.blogs.nytimes.com/>

------
epi0Bauqu
Maybe _new, yet unused_ forum would be more appropriate.

